# How long after your membrane sweep did you go into labour?



## ColorMeFamous

I am 38 weeks 1 day and had my first membrane sweep today! The doctor told me its more affective after your first baby (this is my second!) I am 3 cm dilated already :) just wondering everyone's experiences :) I had one with my first but it didn't work haha


----------



## Teach123

I went into labour exactly 24 hours after my sweep. Regular contractions for 3 hours so we t to hospital where they slowed and stopped. Midwife did another sweep and said to go home until every 2 mins. Got as far as car park before they started again and went from 3cmto fully dilated in1 hour. Waters broke and baby arrived 2 minutes later after one push! Took everyone by surprise ! Fingers crossed yours will work too!! X


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow!! Did you have any symptoms before you got contractions? I don't feel different at all :/ I guess I shall wait and see if anything happens tomorrow haha! That's crazy how fast your progressed! Sounds like my first pregnancy!


----------



## ready4lullaby

I've had two....my last one was 2 days ago....Still nothing. Oh well. I guess it doesn't work for everybody!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm hoping mine doesn't work! I want to have my girl on the 18!! I just lost a huge chunk of mucus plug right now though. No contractions though!


----------



## ttcnewbie123

I had one with my first pregnancy and went into labour 12 hours later, I bled quite a bit in those 12 hours, lots of mucus etc. 3cm already sounds promising, good luck!x


----------



## bekkie

with my first I had a partial one a little before 38 weeks, a full one a little before 39 weeks - water broke exactly at 40 but no contractions or dilating so I was induced with pitocen at 40+2. I'll be declining them this time unless I am overdue. Hope it works for you though!


----------



## iiTTCii

My cousin who had her baby a few weeks ago had a sweep done when she was 39+5 and she was 1cm. Her contractions started later that day and she had her baby within 24 hours. (This is her first child)


----------



## iluvmyfamily

I had a membrane sweep in my previous pregnancy. I had my son hours later. It still took a while and needed more pitocin in me but it eventually did work. 

A friend of mine had a membrane sweep at 40 weeks and still didn't go into labor on her own. She had to be induced.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Hmmm... From all this I'm guessing it didn't work. It's been over 24 hours and I have no contractions or anything. Just losing my mucus plug :/


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Well, wait, if you're losing your plug it could be happening but just slowly. Don't worry hun, it's gonna happen one way or another. Sometimes you need two sweeps. But I'd give it some more time. In the mean time have some sex and lots of n*pple stimulation. Look, in my previous pregnancy when I was 32 weeks my hubby and I DTD and he was fooling around and did something to my breast and I believe that's what caused my water to break because I read it can cause it to happen. Sounds dumb probably but it could happen. I wasn't TRYING to make it happen though! Neways, I say lots of sex and stimulation and give it some more time.


----------



## Sparklesx

I had my sweep done at 40+6, had cramps whilst she was doing it but nothing since. Went for a 2 mile walk at 41+2 I started getting bad pressure was struggling to walk. 41+3 which was around 2 hours ago my waters have finally gone! Looks like our little girl may make an appearence 11 days after her due date and 6 days after the sweep. By the way I was 1cm dilated at the sweep and my cervix was thick so I can safely say I think the sweep did nothing. :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I had 3 with my first and none of them worked. I did get cramping after that which lasted until i delivered though. 
Didn't deliver him until 41+5 even tho i let them start them middle of 40 weeks.

When i did have it done though my MW told me if it was going to work it would work within the next 72 hours.


----------



## catty

With my first sweep i got cramp but nothing else. with my second sweep i was dilated 4cm and started getting regular contractions 2 hours after sweep and gave birth 14 hours after sweep. the sweep definately started my labour


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I guess we shall see if anything happens!! Glad to hear it has worked for some of you! My next sweep is scheduled for the 18th which is when I wanted to have her! Maybe she's just waiting for the perfect time to come :) apparently it could take a couple of days so may tomorrow?


----------



## Duejan2012

With my daughter it took 48 hours. With my son that night i started labor xx good luck hun!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well I have contractions, period cramps, back pain and I'm vomiting... Maybe it's kicked in!!


----------



## Sparklesx

ColorMeFamous said:


> Well I have contractions, period cramps, back pain and I'm vomiting... Maybe it's kicked in!!

Thats exactly how I am apart from my waters have 
one aswell :) good luck x


----------



## catty

Ooo how exciting!!! Hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## catty

Ooo how exciting!!! Hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you! Contractions stopped but now I feel like I have a really bad flu?


----------



## Duejan2012

interesting? I heard some people get nausous during labor maybe you do too? I never have though.. OH i really hope this is it for you though.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah I've been puking but my contractions don't hurt anymore. This happened with my first. I guess only time will tell. I'm sort of hoping I have her but wouldn't mind her waiting until the 18th haha


----------



## LockandKey

hmm, I was always told that if you didn't go into labor 48 hrs after the sweep then it failed, though I went into labor almost 72 hrs after my 40 week sweep, and went into labor at 40 weeks and 3 days. Anyway I hope this is it for you, GL and fx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Exactly 12 hrs later...and i was only 1cm and told to be unfavorable.


----------



## Guppy051708

ColorMeFamous said:


> now I feel like I have a really bad flu?

Both times before my water broke, I had flu like symptoms a few days before it happened! Sore ache body, headache, etc. I seriously felt like I had the flu and then a few days later my water broke! It happened twice so far and I distinctly remember w DS2 looking back though my journal w DS1 to see if it
Had happened w him and it def did!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow that's so weird!! Yeah all symptoms went away as of this morning. Guess she just isn't ready!! Maybe at my next one in 5 days :) I sort of wanted her on the 18 anyway :)

@mummybean how long after did you have your baby?


----------



## babyhopes2010

sweep on monday nothing happened. induced friday


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe :( I'm sorry!! Hope the induction goes well!! :) good luck!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Had one at 40 weeks with my first son and it didn't work (went into labour at 40+5). I just had one on Tuesday at 37+1 and it didn't work either. We're going to try again this Tuesday at 38+1. Sure hope it does the trick!

ColourMeFamous, maybe you already said, but why do you want her to come on the 18th?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow!! Good luck! Hope it works for you!! Should definitely update ;) my next one is on the 18th at 39 weeks 1 day :) 

Last year on July 18 I passed my miscarried baby. I just feel like it would be very symbolic if I had her that day! Almost like she knew I wasn't ready a year ago, but now I'm fully ready to have her..? Idk if that makes sense!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss. I hadn't noticed that in your signature. And yes, that makes sense about wanting to have your girl on that day. But either way it will be special!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It's okay! I wasnt ready for her then but I'm ready for her now <3 yes! Whatever day she comes would be amazing but I definitely have my hopes up for the 18!! I'm begging and pleading with her haha!


----------



## craftymama

ColorMeFamous said:


> I am 38 weeks 1 day and had my first membrane sweep today! The doctor told me its more affective after your first baby (this is my second!) I am 3 cm dilated already :) just wondering everyone's experiences :) I had one with my first but it didn't work haha

I had a sweep with my daughter, I was at 3 cm when I had the sweep and went into labor just about 12 hours later, had my daughter 24 hours after that. A friend of mine had sweeps with both her kids and neither did a thing, with her first she wasn't even dilated at all, and with the second she was 4 cm. It's a 50/50 shot, but it never hurts to try!


----------



## Noo

Usually if it is going to work you'll start contracting within 24-48 hours of the sweep. Any later than that is pretty much a coincidence that you're starting to labour naturally :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe!! Well I'm glad it worked for you haha! How far along were you??


Well it would appear it didn't work for me this time. Maybe next time! I have another one in 3 days!!


----------



## craftymama

ColorMeFamous said:


> Awe!! Well I'm glad it worked for you haha! How far along were you??
> 
> 
> Well it would appear it didn't work for me this time. Maybe next time! I have another one in 3 days!!

Sorry I didn't read all the posts and didn't see it hadn't worked for you! 

I was 38 1/2 weeks when I had it done, had been dilating since 34 weeks so doc put me on bedrest until 37 weeks. She swore I wasn't going to make it out of January. I felt like she was between my legs ALL the time, it was the most uncomfortable thing ever. I walked around 3 cm for weeks. She finally took pity on me and did the sweep lol. I was primed and ready however, so I probably just needed that little push. I still stalled out at 6 cm at the hospital. Broke my waters and it went full swing again. Labor is a funny thing. You worry you're not going to have time to get there once it starts, but baby always has his/her own timetable. My younger brother had been in an accident that nearly killed him and left him paralyzed the November before, and my daughter came on his birthday. I went into labor Tuesday morning at about 4 am, and she didn't come until 4:41 am the next day. She was holding out for her Uncle's birthday, just like he had told me for months. Even when doc swore there was no way I'd still be pregnant in February. It was pretty neat.

Good luck with sweep number 2!!! Hope it works :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It's okay!! Okay so I was about as far along as you were! I was 38 weeks 1 day! My dr said she would be surprised if this next one didn't work so I guess we shall see!! I'm so sorry to hear about your brother :( very neat that your little one waited until his birthday to be born though! That's what I'm hoping for! I passed my miscarried baby on July 18th of last year and I'm hoping Babygirl comes on that day!

Thank you!! I hope it does too!!


----------



## HappiestMom

I had one with LO at 40 weeks on a Monday..nothing that day other than some cramping and then lost some plug for a few days....then another one on Thurs/Fri and went into labor Sat at almost 41 weeks...


----------



## craftymama

ColorMeFamous said:


> It's okay!! Okay so I was about as far along as you were! I was 38 weeks 1 day! My dr said she would be surprised if this next one didn't work so I guess we shall see!! I'm so sorry to hear about your brother :( very neat that your little one waited until his birthday to be born though! That's what I'm hoping for! I passed my miscarried baby on July 18th of last year and I'm hoping Babygirl comes on that day!
> 
> Thank you!! I hope it does too!!

Thank you, its ok though we are all just grateful he's alive and with us. DD adores him, and brags that they share a birthday. He has adjusted well to life in a wheelchair and has a good attitude about it. He has even moved into his own place and drives a car(hand controls made this possible), things we never thought he would do! Its been 6 years since the accident. 

I'm very sorry about the loss of your little one, it would definitely be awesome if baby came that day. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ooo!! Maybe my second one will work for me like yours did!! Fingers crossed!'

Oh wow!! That is so inspirational!! It's amazing all the things be can do! I had no idea!! It's okay. There was no way I could possibly have taken care of her the way I could now' thank you!! I hope she comes in two days!!


----------

